# In need of Mod advice for an '07.



## Shayne's 07 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been a loooong time Maxima owner. I started with a '98 SE, then bought an '07 SE and just traded in the '98 for an '09 SE. I kept the '07 to use as my everyday comuter/play car and now find myself wanting to boost the thrill factor with some Mods. I am not looking to build a street racer, just give it some extra balls (so to speak). I am thinking that a good place to start of course would be with a CAI, performance exhaust, under pulley's, ground kit, maybe upgrade the sway bar and of course upgrade the ECU after upgrades and a Dyno.
Any suggestions or specific company recommendations? Also, will some mods void my warranty?


----------



## LibZ (Dec 24, 2007)

Cattman Performance Fujita Corporation (Japan) - a construction company building better environments STILLEN : Precision Performance Components for Your Car or Truck


----------



## 08MaxCash (Oct 22, 2008)

definitely go with the fujita cai i have it on my car nd it sounds amazing.
progress has a rear sway bar.
racinglineperformance has a fstb
greddy is a good catback to go with. these mods r good 2 start with


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

If you want an additional 20-30 hp for virtually nothing, check out Welcome to Water4Gas and put a HHO Generator for the car, I did it for $40.00 and It will take a Corvette easy. I think the hp is much higher, because the 0-60 time is greatly reduced. I have an 05 Max SE and It works great, you will also find your fuel economy is doubled or more. Peace.


----------



## robo_geek (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can 'take a Corvette Easy' then you would need a lot more than 30 additional horsepower. 

You THINK the HP is much higher and you can beat a Corvette?

Even an old 1990s Corvette can do a 4.9 second 0-60. To get a Maxima to do a sub-5 0-60 would take something like an extra 150 horsepower. 

Do you have any dyno test results to show us?

Where did you fit a hydrogen generator under the hood of a 2005 Maxima, or did you just join the forum to promote your scam?

Scientific proof debunking the "run your car on water" scams


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for replying, First. I apologize if you think I am trying to promote or give false information about a scam. I did not even buy the plans, I just looked at the picture from the website and built it from that. I have been asked by many to build and install for money and I have refused. It is too simple to be paid for it and I want people to know and try to save fuel. I have seen the "Myth Buster" where they tested a hydrogen assist system for better fuel economy, all I can say is they built it wrong or used the wrong plans. All I know is the system I use has boosted my fuel economy and power. I have not dyno'd the vehicle so I only know what I feel. I do believe that the power is not in horsepower as it is in torque. The maximum power is when the system has been on for awhile like sitting and listening to the radio with the Accessories on not the engine, allowing the hydrogen to build up, then turning on the car, there is a great deal more hydrogen in concentration making the first few minutes of driving very fast. 

As to where I fit it, I put the six 1 quart jars in front of the radiator behind the front grill, there is a nice place between the radiator and front bumper. I used some foam rubber to keep the jars from vibrating. The vacuum line linked them in series and the electrical wire also was in series. I then ran the vacuum line directly into the intake manifold just after the intake valve (sorry for not knowing the correct terminology). I found that stainless steel wire wound in a spring looking manner both for positive and negative giving them a 1/4" spacing gave me the most hydrogen without pulling too many amps. I tried using the stainless steel plates but the water would boil in 15 min, obviously drawing too many amps.


----------



## fivemaximaguy (Nov 25, 2008)

*"Can take a corvette easy"*

Could also be that the Corvette was in body only and had a smaller engine in it, or could be I meant to say chevette:lame:, sounds similar. Who knows. Better power and fuel economy for $40.00 and now that I have the cells down to the most compact and efficient I can build 5 for about $20.00 give or take a little.


----------

